# School



## themartins (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

can someone please give me a link for all spanish primary schools in costa del sol... we have been looking at Manilva area.

also has anyone used 
Long Term Rentals Properties Apartments Estepona Marbella Sotogrande Manilva
to rent property long term?

thanks
christie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

themartins said:


> Hi
> 
> can someone please give me a link for all spanish primary schools in costa del sol... we have been looking at Manilva area.
> 
> ...


Have you tried googling the "Manilva primario collegio"?? Or asking the agent? The costa del sol is an enormous area, you need to pin down your school search a tad really

I dont know anything about the agent you showed the link to BTW, but as long as you dont give them any money until you are ready to sign and you haggle a bit on price cos its a renters market, you should be fine


Jo xxx


----------

